# Found on Craigslist



## Monark52 (Dec 5, 2008)

I got this creampuff from the original owner. It doesn`t look like it`s had too much use, just alot of grease and dust to get rid of. The headlight/horn combo works great but the taillight needs some minor work. I`ll post more pics after it`s all clean.


----------



## phillips1952 (Dec 7, 2008)

*monarks*

thats gonna look like new,with some elbow grease.good find,it even has the luggage racks!wow.


----------

